# Impromptu Grumpy



## Trvshwvng (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm outside of NOLA waiting to hop out and fall asleep. Freight passes through so I wake up grab my pack and run like hell to hop on the fly. As I was running I sneezed and shat upon myself all at once. I fall along the tracks in poopy despair and watch helplessly as the line speeds toward the horizon. The worst part? 
I lost my bandanna.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 16, 2015)

OH NO NOT THE BANANA!!! Seriously, until you said that I was dying of laughter. 

Fortunately they're easy to make and to find, but on the road, as I'm sure you know, it's best not to get too attached to anything.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 16, 2015)

BTW, although I bet you're experienced, perhaps this mishap kept you from greater trouble. Be glad you only lost your bandana ;I can't imagine hopping on the fly and half asleep to be much safer than doing so while intoxicated.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 16, 2015)

oh the woes of shitting ones self. its a dirty world.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 16, 2015)

hey, it could have been worse. it can ALWAYS get worse.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 16, 2015)

Shitting oneself is a right of passage.


----------



## Durp (Apr 16, 2015)

Be happy you didn't poo on the greyhound and have to sit in it till next stop.... that would suck.


----------



## Mankini (Apr 16, 2015)

I wouldn't mind doing that at all. Nice and warm, at least for a lil while.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 17, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Shitting oneself is a right of passage.



kinda like losing yer virginity, or that first ride, you never forget the first time you shit yerself as a adult, that shit sticks with you.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Apr 21, 2015)

That bandanna was my best chance at shit paper. Nothing sentimental.


----------



## Odin (Apr 21, 2015)

I thought I had never shat myself before... 

Then I think I had delirium tremens the other day... 

I fasted all day

I slept... 

I shat when I was awake.

Then That Night I fell Asleep

Only to wake with mellow yellow corn meal

smelling Like Diesel

In my seat.


(seriously... I thought there was a gas leak... went and checked the burner for a gas leak... ... then felt my wet ass jeans... >.> )


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 21, 2015)

@Odin shit man i had delerium tremens not to long ago myself it was easily the most terrifying experience of my life. but come to tihnk of it i didnt shit myself, maybe because i hadnt eaten in days, actually i dont remember shitting the whole detox. i threw up constantly but never a poop.


----------



## Odin (Apr 21, 2015)

@cantcureherpes .... you're a better man than I. 


sigh

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Chloe Lutomski (Apr 27, 2015)

My brother told me about when in Asia (either Vietnam or Laos), he ate the street noodles. A while later he has a horrible stomach ache and the sudden urge to take a shit, so he looks for a bathroom. As time passes he starts running because he can't hold it for much longer and his stomach is wiggling and making weird noises. He finds a restroom, and he's ripping his pants down when he suddenly feels his boxers fill up with dooky! We've all been there, but moral of the story: If you travel to Asia, don't eat the street noodles!


----------

